# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Spookey box تحديثات :  SPOOKEYBOX UPDATE V1.2.0.3 - Push Away !

## mohamed73

*SPOOKEYBOX UPDATE V1.2.0.3 - Push Away !* *SPOOKEYBOX UPDATE V1.2.0.3 - Push Away ! 
1. Need SpookeyBox Setup v1.2.0.2 (Install First)
2. Need SpookeyBox exe v1.2.0.3 (Extract file then copy-paste files)  This Version Extension from previous versions. 
We still strive to be "the best" for you all SpookeyBox User.
Gave the useful changes any time.
For the "pleasure" of all the users SpookeyBox.
Stay with us................ 
Change log : 
* Fixed RTAS Manage in Module BlackBerry.
* Fixed Handle connection USB in all mode device.
* New methode get RUU file for HTC module.
* Add care fungsion for next Unlocking in Samsung Module.  
Note : 
* Install New Setup SpookeyBox v1.2.0.2.
* Download SpookeyBox v1.2.0.3.
* Extract all, then copy and paste files to folder spookeybox have your install.
* Update Module can be done with either.
* Done, you can use latest version 1.2.0.3. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Minor Link : 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
or
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
and for download component module BlackBerry (MFI,SFIapp,VSM)
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------   Thanks regards
SpookeyBox Team.*

----------

